# 58# Blue on the Yellow



## river runner (Jan 28, 2009)

A coupe of buddies and I carried the kids camping this weekend and caught this little minnow.










The kids had a blast'










Catfisherman in training and thebest lookinggirl on the river.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

DAAAYYYUUMMMM!!!!!! Thats a big fish. Where is Yellow River?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

That's a stud!:clap



> *bigruss (3/23/2009)*DAAAYYYUUMMMM!!!!!! Thats a big fish. Where is Yellow River?


It runs along the north border of Eglin Air Force Base.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Yep....Thats one fine cat...great job!!

:letsdrink


----------



## river runner (Jan 28, 2009)

The Yellow River runs East to West from Okaloosa to Santa Rosa county in FL.


----------



## fwbfishhead (Feb 4, 2009)

thats a dang nice cat fish what did you catch him on????? bush hook????????bait??????


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats a damn good cat there!!! Thanks for the :takephoto


----------



## river runner (Jan 28, 2009)

Caught him on bush hook and a 6" mullet fillet, skin and scale on. It was a slow bite but this biggun made up for it.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

How many cell phones do you need while catching big ole cats? oke

Great job and the crawfish tasted great too!

Jimmy


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Mar 23, 2009)

And the big blue tasted great, too!!


----------

